# Litter?!?!?!



## Katrina579 (Oct 22, 2017)

Soo my little grumpy pants does not like to use his wheel so I took it out and i want to put a litter box and I know it is recommended to get to get a clump-free and no scented. soo what do yall think??


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Can I ask a few questions regarding his not using the wheel? It definitely is possible, I just want to double check that there aren't any other reasons for it, if that's okay. 

- What type of wheel do you have?
- How big is it?
- Are his nails trimmed so they're not too long?
- Have you seen him on the wheel before? Does it seem like it might be wobbly or unsteady?
- Does the wheel allow the adjusting of the tilt? Sometimes they can slip out of the wheel easily & get discouraged from using it.

That aside, I would actually get something besides clay cat litter - even the non-clumping litter can easily get caught in the penile sheath for males, due the size & texture. I would use Carefresh, wood shavings/pellets, paper pellets (like Yesterday's News cat litter), paper towels, or fleece pads.


----------

